# distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

my 16v scirocco dual dellorto project is coming along nicely... but has hit a snag... 
i'm using a saab vacuum advance dizzy with the swap - however, the stock cap will not work, as it hits my brake master/brakelight switch... 
pic:








so, what are you guys doing to get around this problem? different cap? do away with brakelight switch (don't want to wire in a rabbit one)?
let me know... thanks. 
how it sits now:


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (Cynical 1)*

Check out the distributor cap in THIS THREAD. And this one from a Fiat X1/9


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I found a flat cap like that on a Saab as well, probably one of the last ones to use an electronic dizzy.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

thanks guys.








ordered the saab cap - damn near $30 with my discount... the fiat one is nla at my supplier... and a hyundai cap is not angled, as suggested in the linked thread...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_
ordered the saab cap - damn near $30 with my discount.... 

For possible future reference, which year and model Saab?


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
For possible future reference, which year and model Saab?

'95 saab 900 2.3 non-turbo.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_
'95 saab 900 2.3 non-turbo. 

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And for the benefit of others reading this thread, here's what that one looks like.











_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 12:56 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yep, that's the one I saw, perfect







.


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (Cynical 1)*

what are you doing for the hall plug? did you get the harness with it and just splice it in? this is the only thing stopping me from breaking in my engine ha.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (86Franklin)*

The Saab distributor has the same type of oval connector as the ones in earlier MK1s so for the OP, it's probably not an issue. You however would need to get one from a Saab or older VW.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (ABA Scirocco)*

same plug. 3-wire, rectangular plug.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_same plug. 3-wire, rectangular plug. 

I stand corrected. I'll have to dig out my Saab distributor, I could have sworn it had the oval plug.


----------



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (ABA Scirocco)*

Any chance I can get a part number or vehicle specs for that vacuum advance distributor? Does it bolt right in or is it gonna take a little fabrication?


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (ClappedOutCrapWagen)*

bolts right up... 
will get a pn tomorrow, as the car is at the shop...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (ClappedOutCrapWagen)*

I've got that info somewhere, I see if I can dig it out for you. What I do remember is it's a the distributor out of an 8v non-turbo Saab, I don't remember what model years, I think was mid 80's.


----------



## ClappedOutCrapWagen (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (ABA Scirocco)*

i have a 8v dist from an 83 saab looks identical to the one above but mine has an oval hall plug. i didnt know the newer ones had a rectangular plug should've looked for one of those


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (86Franklin)*

yes, the plug will be oval shaped, as the plug boot is oval. 
the actual connector that goes inside the plug is a 3 wire rectangular plug... so the stock a1 plug will be the same. 
bosch pn for the dizzy is:
0 237 021 014


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: distributor cap question - 16v carb scirocco 1 (Cynical 1)*

the actual connectors between the hall plug on the dist and the side that go to the ign. module are spaced differently. so it wont go together no matter what. i just need to find the actual correct clip from a saab or early vw 8v.


----------

